# Need help training



## Alkan (Jun 30, 2011)

I'm trying to do specifically cycling training, however, I'm finding a lot more difficulty with that than I did with running. I have a harder time making time for a good bike ride than a good run. It takes more time to bike 35 miles at my best than it takes to run 5, and it takes longer to bike 35 miles than to run 5, and the 5 mile run I find is vastly more efficient for training my heart and lungs.

I bike at a cadence of around 85 most days. I'm thinking of increasing that. I'm not sure what it is: I can't seem to get a good enough workout on the bike even when I'm moving along decently fast for 35 miles.


----------



## bytewalls (Feb 14, 2010)

Structure will certainly help. You can have short days and long days, easy days and hard days in order to get faster and get a better workout. The human body adapts to a single excercise stimuli very well, by changing it up all the time the body is forced to react and get stronger/leaner


----------



## frankdatank1337 (Jul 25, 2010)

It sounds like you aren't increasing the intensity of your ride. Try averaging a higher speed or a higher cadence. Adding intervals would help make it a better workout as well.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

Its tough if you are busy. These days, I run about 3 hrs a week, and ride my bike about 5 hrs a week. Running is a lot more bang for your buck, that's for sure. Cycling is way more fun.


----------



## rockdude (Apr 3, 2008)

first off, 35 miles is only a good warm up. Move up to 50 miles a session and do specific intervals. If you want to feel you gave it your all, 6x2 minutes as hard as you can with only 2 minutes. Heck, that's only 18m and if done right, you go home with your tail between your legs.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Alkan said:


> the 5 mile run I find is vastly more efficient for training my heart and lungs.


Do Tabata intervals on the bike and come back here and tell us if you still think that way.


----------



## Schneiderguy (Jan 9, 2005)

Cycling take a lot more time, is not nearly as convenient and cost a lot more money. If you just want a work out for health and fitness reasons and your body can take the running as stated above it is a lot more bang for the buck. I use to run 50 miles a week but switch to cycling in the mid 80s due to knee problems unrelated to running. You can get as hard a work out as your body and mind can stand on a bike. But you need to follow the advice above. Build a base of miles, then do intervals, mix up easy rides and hard rides, long rides and short recovery rides or intervals. Do different type of intervals. But mainly I recommend find a group to ride with. Learn bike handling skills and ride with riders better than you but not so much stronger that they drop you in the parking lot. My experience is that a bike allow me to hurt much longer and more painfully than running. The gearing is more like a combination of running plus weight lifting. Watch some local races and see the pain these guys are going through. Watch the pros on TV. Absolutely brutal sport! Love it! If all you do is ride 35 miles at a consistent speed that is all you've trained your body to do.


----------



## plx (Mar 28, 2011)

cadence is not the problem okay, lance was not good because of his cadence, it was because of the dope

just ride lots, try not to push too far too far, it's better to come home with a little bit in the tank most of the time


----------

